# Screen Printing Contract Marketing



## ezprint (Mar 26, 2008)

I am interested in marketing ideas for the contract screen printer. We have been in business since 2001 and although business was ok then, we're beginning to slump. 

Advertising in forums and things of that nature usually only generate customers looking for a few shirts.

Any ideas?

Mary Lou


----------



## BoniJW (Mar 8, 2008)

ezprint said:


> I am interested in marketing ideas for the contract screen printer. We have been in business since 2001 and although business was ok then, we're beginning to slump.
> 
> Advertising in forums and things of that nature usually only generate customers looking for a few shirts.
> 
> ...


Try hooking up with a local embroiderer to do contract work for them. Best I can come up with for you.
Good luck!


----------



## ezprint (Mar 26, 2008)

We do embroidery as well, and promotion products.​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try advertising where your target customers hang out. What publications do they read, what forums, what newspapers, what trade journals. Get your business there.

You may also want to work on your web presence and make sure your site can easily be found in search engines.


----------



## mpstrategies (Mar 28, 2008)

try direct marketing, calling existing customer up and try get them to hock u up with more customers


----------

